# Whey or MRP's or both????



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi

I got some MRP's and some Whey, I take whey 3 times a day but should you take Whey or an MRP? or take both at the same time?, that would be like 4 or 5 shakes a day wouldnt it?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you trying to gain or lose weight?

Wether you are doing either i would stick to no more than 3 shakes a day with at least 3 GOOD food meals a day

MRP's have more calories than whey alone so if you are gaining weight mrp's would be better and are usually more convienient as they come in sachets

But my choice would be a mass gain if i wa trying to gain weight taken 3 times daily morning noon and night inbetween meals

There are loads of mass gainers combing whey with carbs


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I want to gain weight, is it ok to take Whey and MRP's in the same day? The whey I take has 100 calories and 20g protein in one shake, the MRP has 300 calories but only 30g protein. What is more important protein or calories?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

It is fine to take both in the same day, you would not need to tak them at the same time.

If you have the protein already then you may as well use it, when it has ran out replace it with a mass gain such as Atlas super weight gainer CNP pro mass Reflex mass gain, Interactive mammoth etc...

All of the above have 5-6 times more calories per serving than a protein shake which is really what you need to gain weight a 100 calorie protein shake is good for repairing muscle tissue & helping with definition but its not really good enough for quick mass.

The MRP's would be a better choice for now 2-3 per day with 3 decent high protein high carb meals

If you want to have a protien shake have something with it oats,fruit some carbs to increase your calories.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Also increasing the serving size to 2 scoops will give you double the protein and double the calories


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you know any UK outlets that get these?, the atlas seems very similar to the MRP that I already have except the ones I have have slightly more protein but slightly less calories.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Taits-health-stores_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm

or

http://www.taitshealth.co.uk/

The atlas and mrp are diffeent the atlas is a mass gainer 750 calories per 3 scoops high in maltodextrin & whey

The Mrp is a meal replacement based on whey & barley (instead or maltodextrin lower GI = better for the waistline)

But if your after mass go with the atlas


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

As above really mate. But as you've got both, use your whey shake (would have 2 scoops though) in the morning for a quick protein hit when you've been starved of it through the night and have a bowl of porridge oats with it (preferably mixed with water instead of milk).

Then use you MRP as a between-meal snack, and could also use it as your PWO drink. That would be 3 shakes a day, 1 whey, 2 MRP.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I just got that Atlas stuff and it is the most revolting, stomach churning stuff ever. It smells like puke and it tastes like puke. I try and had some earlier but could only manage half a flask as I was convulsing about to puke.

Any reccomendations for high calories bulking powders?


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

I like PhD PharmaGain, it's not the highest in calories aobut 350 with 40g protein and 40g carbs, but it tastes nice!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

ALake said:


> Hi
> 
> I got some MRP's and some Whey, I take whey 3 times a day but should you take Whey or an MRP? or take both at the same time?, that would be like 4 or 5 shakes a day wouldnt it?


Whey in the morning and after training in water

The rest of the time use the MRP for when you don't have the time to get a real meal down you.

Base the main part of your diet around whole foods if possible.


----------



## BAM (Mar 26, 2007)

Have a look at Nu-topia by Boditronics its a good Mrp but keep away from the raspberry tastes awful chocolate is better


----------



## stuvey (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/meal-replacement/


----------

